# Kory in Euless



## Kory (Feb 4, 2013)

I just wanted to stop in and say HI. I have been reading this forum for a few weeks. I joined the club at the last meeting
Big guy dark hair beard, and have also been on dfwfishbox for a while.

Here is the 55 looks like, sorry for the bad cell phone pics but the wife dosn't know where she put our camra.





































Any and all critics and advise welcome.

Kory


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Looks good. What are you plans for stocking?

I think we should try to get all the members to post pics of their tanks.


----------



## Kory (Feb 4, 2013)

Pygmy cities
Chili rasboras
Otto
And a pair of German blue rams


----------



## lrulff (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice looking tank. Congrats.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It will be interesting to watch your tank mature. Learning how each plant grows and where to put them takes time. It's always fun!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

nice, where did you get the twisted branch looking driftwood?


----------



## Kory (Feb 4, 2013)

I got the wood from Big Als, when I ordered my filter and several other things when I re did everything several years ago. I was prety happy with it because I was ordering blind and hoping for the best.

Kroy


----------

